# How to clean rust out of an old barrel?



## potatoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Have a 33 gallon barrel that the entire inside is covered with surface rust. What is the easist/best way to clean this out to make a food safe grill out of the barrel???? Scrape it, burn it?? Not sure, looking for help, thanks....


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 29, 2007)

I think the easiest way is to burn it out good and then pressure wash well , then spray on some cooking spray such as bbq pam , easier and cheaper than sand blasting or glass beading .


----------



## goat (Nov 29, 2007)

Either that or get another barrel.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 29, 2007)

hit it with a grinder and wire wheel. Then spray some cooking oil on it.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 30, 2007)

Lot of work for a 33 gallon barrel, need to find a 55........
Burning would be the best


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 30, 2007)

Burn baby burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teacup13 (Nov 30, 2007)

burn BABY burn


----------



## zapper (Nov 30, 2007)

Is the barrel still sealable?
If so then add a couple shovels full of an abrasive media like crushed stone or very coarse sand. Add some water and rotate/roll the barrel like a rock tumbler, either in a jig or let the neighborhood kids roll it around for a day of fun (dents will be added by kids though)

Put it inside of a 55 gallon drum and do that electrolisis/cathode/anode/reaction thing

Muratic acid

Oil it quick, even maybe before you start to remove the rust, bare steel will rust fast!

From my point of veiw, if it is not a food "contact" surface, I would not worry too much about the rust. Just knock off the big chunks and greese up the whole thing!


----------



## reents (Nov 30, 2007)

They Make A Pink Type Liquid Found In Stores 
That Will Remove Rust Off Tools You Might Look Into This
 You Paint It On And Rust Is Gone After Washing It Can Not Think Of Name Of Product Check With Any Auto Supply Store Line Petboy's Nappa, Ace Hard Ware Etc


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2007)

You can have it media blasted using nut hulls as it's not as damaging to the metal as sand or get a wire wheel attachment for a power drill or use a stiff wire brush and lots of elbow grease and scrape it off.  I don't think burning it out will do much to get rid of the rust except to make everything sooty.  

If you could find a large enough plastic barrel, I'd suggest an electrolysis set-up but then youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re dealing with water and electricity.


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 30, 2007)

*What Bubba said. *OR -
You could cut the 33 off and use it as a fire pan for a 55 gal. upright barrel smoker (BDS clone), I've seen that done.

Really do not think the rust is a big issue unless it is flaking off or would otherwise get on what you were smoking somehow. If it is that bad I'd go for another drum.
$.02


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

Burning won't get rid of the rust... get in there with a wire wheel (be sure to wear eye protection and a mask over your mouth and nose holes). Don't worry about getting down to shiney bare metal, just knock off the loose stuff. Then, squirt it out with a garden hose, rinsing it well, and dry it the best you can with some old rags. Apply a good coating of cooking oil and fire it up to season it.


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 30, 2007)

Rust Is Removed By Acids..there Is A Product Out There Called Ridorust.... Is There Any Pitting In The Rust?..ya Can Grind Your Head Off ..but A Good Acid Will Remove The Rust ..then Just Sand It Shiny..then Re-season..


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree.  I have a few drums that were used to store horse feed for years.  My father brought them home. We burned them out a couple of times and cleaned them then started keeping the feed in them.  We probably used them for feed storage for over 20 years.  Now he is using an old freezer to store his feed; so, I'll be converting the drums into smokers.  All I plan to do is a give the inside a quick hit with a wire wheel and maybe another burn prior to seasoning.


----------



## potatoc (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome info, I will get cleaning and let everyone know what worked the best!!


----------



## zapper (Dec 1, 2007)

I think that the jelly product that you brush on and rinse off is called Naval Jelly, I don't have a clue about what is in it (Some type of acid I suppose) but I did use it when I was a kid and it does get the top rust off. 

There is also a paint type product that is some kind of "Converter". Paint it on and it converts the last little bit of rust into another compound that can be painted. I doubt that it is rated for a high temp setting, but I don't know for sure.

Mechanical removal does not have to be as hard as you would think. Sanding sponges (like for sanding drywall mud) or Scotch pads work great on contoured surfaces by hand. A right angle air powered die grinder with a scotch brite is a favorite tool of mine but them little pads can get expensive depending on where you can fing them.


----------

